# Kentucky mushrooms



## Dfiggy28

A little help please. I'm new to the game. What are these?


----------



## ckorte

Oyster mushrooms. Edible and delicious.


----------



## Dfiggy28




----------



## Dfiggy28

I know they're past their prime but should I give them a try?


----------



## DKNC

Dfiggy28 said:


> A little help please. I'm new to the game. What are these?
> View attachment 23310
> View attachment 23312





Dfiggy28 said:


> I know they're past their prime but should I give them a try?


----------



## jdaniels313

Dfiggy28 said:


> I know they're past their prime but should I give them a try?


They don't look too far gone; if their not "buggy" or mushy they should be fine. Maybe not at peak freshness but I've ate a lot of them like that with no ill effects. Cook them well and enjoy! If your still hesitant you can always dry them for future use. They're fine for that. (Oh yeah, BTW they are Oysters!)


----------



## Trez

Dfiggy28 said:


> A little help please. I'm new to the game. What are these?
> View attachment 23310
> View attachment 23312


It's either oyster mushrooms or the cousin of the oyster mushroom. Both are edible. I can't tell them apart. You might find them on the same tree twice a year. I think they're delicious. I don't eat the tough sour stem. The ones that are full of bugs take them home too. Put them on a stump or a fresh log. They're easy to get started near your home. For more mushroom info [email protected]


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

Trez said:


> It's either oyster mushrooms or the cousin of the oyster mushroom. Both are edible. I can't tell them apart. You might find them on the same tree twice a year. I think they're delicious. I don't eat the tough sour stem. The ones that are full of bugs take them home too. Put them on a stump or a fresh log. They're easy to get started near your home. For more mushroom info [email protected]


Looks possibly more like Ganoderma sessile than _Ischnoderma resinosum..??_


----------

